# mixing mud for auto tools



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just did a quick search looking for a mix recipe for running a 12 flat box. I didnt come up with anything. 
I am pretty new to auto tools other then running angles with a compound tube, roll and flush. My method for that is, 112oz's for tape coat and 96oz's for the finish after I took 3 scoops of mud out of each bucket. This goes for usg, proform, lafarge and any other type of mud that comes in 5g bucket. 
I noticed that I my mud might be a little to thin now that I started to use the Columbia angle heads so I will be experimenting with that. 
How do you guys mix your mud and for what tools?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Not sure your going to find the answers in a precise ratio of mud to water. From what brands of mud I have available I've found they are all a bit different. And for me fill coat is a bit thicker than final coat. I go by how much meat sticks to the paddle to tell me if I've added enough water. It would be nice to be able to measure out the water and have repeatable results but even same mud batch to batch is different for me.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I tried 64oz, seems close.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Nice job. That looks very neat and tidy.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

This was my first time running these boxes, I am pretty happy with the results. I try and get a precise measurement and stick to it, its always close give or take a little.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a fine line when mixing for boxes. To thin and it runs out of the box, to thick and your busting your ass pushing it. It should be just thick enough to stay in the box. 
I was running ultralight all purpose mud for a year or so and it was ready out of the box, just whip it up and start boxing but it seems thinner now like they changed it. It was nice only having one mud for everything but I've switched to just using the ultralight for taping and back to the finish mud for coating.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh and that is pretty impressive for first time on the boxes. Very clean. Now I bet your kicking yourself for not getting them sooner.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Are the hangers using butt boards on that lid?


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

What's a buttboard? But no, nothing out of ordinary, jus straping.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You probably need to run both sides of the butt joints. Leave an inch or two between so the wheels don't fill with mud. Run the box on 0 or 1 on both sides. Then on the next coat, if they are flat, run one donw the middle. If not flat, run both sides again. Running down the middle once won't make the butts flat. Give it a try and you will see. Looks nice and neat. Good job!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You probably need to run both sides of the butt joints. Leave an inch or two between so the wheels don't fill with mud. Run the box on 0 or 1 on both sides. Then on the next coat, if they are flat, run one donw the middle. If not flat, run both sides again. Running down the middle once won't make the butts flat. Give it a try and you will see. Looks nice and neat. Good job!


I'll use 2buck's boxing method for butts as well, where I can get back to them a 2nd time without problems - it's where my extendable handle can come in handy at times. A usually less than perfect 1st run on each side with whatever size box I'm running at the time for the flats, usually using a 2 setting for the butts - I used to mostly use 1 before, but can box flatter when using the different method. Then I'll come back after some minutes, when things have shrunk back a bit, and run them again on a 2 setting. Things come out flatter, smoother, more full - easier to finish after.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*Mud mixs*

Hey there, 
I have found that one of the necessities of using auto tools successfully is getting your mud exactly right. For this application, I use a 1 litre jug, so I can be bang on with the mix. 
For flat boxing, I use 750 mls of water to the bucket as a starting point. For most buckets that is spot on. Occasionally a bucket may be a little dry, so an additional 100-200 mls will be added. This is using the red lid pro-form compound.
For running my internal corners, using usg black lid, I will add 1.5 litres of water to the pail, which gives me a beautiful compound to run through my mud runner and 3'' and 3.5' inch angle heads.
For nail spotters first coat, no water is added as you don't want any shrinkage, but for second coating, I jus use the flat box mix.
Hope this helps a little. Use a jug for accuracy and you will develop your own "recipies" for what you like to use, cheers, Croozer


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think quality control is all that great when the mud depending on what type you use is going to be shipped from the manufacturer so measuring is useless. I don't think I have ever measured out any water in my life to mix mud. Just whip it up and see where you are at and add water and remember you can always add water to the mix to thin but you can't take it back out and thicken it... After taping for some time and experience you get the feel for how much water to add... kinda like a good baker they don't have to measure out every little thing ....


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have found that it is best to come up with a base recipe for what I am mixing for. My mud always comes out the same and I never have to go back an mix again because I needed to put more water in. Been doing it this way for over 10yrs with various types of mud and it always comes out right.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Your making mixing mud more complicated than it should be for heaven sake's dump water in and mix. I again have never seen a professional taper measure out their water... maybe those who do just don't have the feel of it when mixing..


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Your making mixing mud more complicated than it should be for heaven sake's dump water in and mix. I again have never seen a professional taper measure out their water... maybe those who do just don't have the feel of it when mixing..


I agree, Mr. Silverstilts. 
It is just drywall mud. Don't push so hard if it is on the thinner side. Push a little harder if it's on the stiff side. Bet it's never off more than a tablespoon of water either way.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*mixing mud*



silverstilts said:


> I don't think quality control is all that great when the mud depending on what type you use is going to be shipped from the manufacturer so measuring is useless. I don't think I have ever measured out any water in my life to mix mud. Just whip it up and see where you are at and add water and remember you can always add water to the mix to thin but you can't take it back out and thicken it... After taping for some time and experience you get the feel for how much water to add... kinda like a good baker they don't have to measure out every little thing ....


Guess I'll get good enough one day to not have to use a jug, but until then I will keep using it. I really don't see the harm in it, and contrary to your post, I find most compounds to be reasonably uniform. After 35 plus years in the game, my systems are pretty efficient. I only do 8000-12000 ft a week by my self, but it seems to come up pretty good. I too could splash in an accurateish amount of water, but I suppose I'm just pedantic. Anyway, just trying to help a new guy.:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

croozer said:


> Guess I'll get good enough one day to not have to use a jug, but until then I will keep using it. I really don't see the harm in it, and contrary to your post, I find most compounds to be reasonably uniform. After 35 plus years in the game, my systems are pretty efficient. I only do 800-1200 ft a week by my self, but it seems to come up pretty good. I too could splash in an accurateish amount of water, but I suppose I'm just pedantic. Anyway, just trying to help a new guy.:jester:


Gidday Croozer, haven't seen you around for a while, I thought you would have worn yourself out by now with EQ work.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I like to use jugs too, Works well, fast and easy, I use to fart about, A little more, A little less etc, A jugs just bam, Your done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you guys measure out your dish soap too?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Magic said:


> Do you guys measure out your dish soap too?


Only DIYs use that, I hope you like it.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> Only DIYs use that, I hope you like it.


Hey that's not very nice .:blink:


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

depends where your taping, mud is different from coast to coast and one end of the world to the other. they make it for the climate. out west i would through a heavy coat on the butts and beads by hand and let it dry over the weekend. if i was hand loading i would throw in a couple inchs of water in the bucket to make it workable and easy going. ontario i don't mix **** hand coating just spin that machine mud up and run. its dry the next day.. most of the time.. its all about the product and the climate you live in. and boxing its all about how you like to work more water easier but more shrinkage. i tell the union guys the same thing all the time, but they are on hourly,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Hey that's not very nice .:blink:


I guess not, It seemed like he was taking the P1ss, So I shot one back, Sorry Mr Magic.

On a lighter note?? 

https://nz.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/24405564/kiwis-world-famous-for-smoking-weed/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Gidday Croozer, haven't seen you around for a while, I thought you would have worn yourself out by now with EQ work.


Thought you would of worn yourself out doing this,,, kiwiman







:whistling2:

As to a answer to the question, mud mix is like sheep shagging (ask the kiwi's),,, you have to know how much to put in, how much to keep out, so everything don't come rushing out of you 12 inch,,,,,, errr box 

It will become second nature,,,like shagging sheep:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

cazna said:


> I guess not, It seemed like he was taking the P1ss, So I shot one back, Sorry Mr Magic.
> 
> On a lighter note??
> 
> https://nz.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/24405564/kiwis-world-famous-for-smoking-weed/


I think the mudd we use here in the states is different. In colder temps our mudd seems to use more water than warmer months. Hell, from box mudd to bucket mudd our mudd uses different amounts of water. The only thing that doesnt change is the amount of "diy" soap i use. 
Now pass the pipe this way and for gods sake, leave them sheep alone!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Magic said:


> Now pass the pipe this way and for gods sake, leave them sheep alone!


 
Ah hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thought you would of worn yourself out doing this,,, kiwiman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh gettin a little frisky are we 2Buck


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Another thing to think about to everyone that measures out their water is what about that mud that hasn't been rotated or the mud that got left behind on a job for a week or two or the couple of boxes that have been in your work truck for a week baking in the sun? It gets dried out just sitting there in the box so a measure amount wouldn't do you much good. Sure it may get you in the ball park but so does just dumping in water after spinning it some to know just how thick and dry it got by sitting around.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's all part of the mixing sliver, Some buckets are different sure, I just find drop in the measured amount, Get a feel for it, Then drop it a little more if needed, Only adding twice, Man I use to add 4 or 5 times, Then whoops, To thin, Get and empty bucket, Put some thin mud in it, Add some raw mud to both buckets, Start over again, On and on, Im not always on the drywall, I paint for months on end sometimes then tape a house or two or three, I guess I loose the feel for mixing exact with the long break in between.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I used to struggle getting my texture mud mixed up to where its consistent using five gallon buckets until I put a zip tie on my paddle. Its easy to see when im putting water in each bucket now. Half bag in each bucket and im good until I thin it down the next day. 
Still takes forever though.


----------

